# Chrystal & Ice From Nirvana?



## Pepper (May 20, 2009)

Anyone have experiance with these? Can't make up my mind on what to get   How is the smoke from these strains?


----------



## purplephazes (May 20, 2009)

here is some crystal for you ..http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23693&page=4


----------



## winstonwolf (May 20, 2009)

Check this out:

hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/seed-specials.html

It's a package deal that includes Crystal, Ice, and White Widow. I'm days away from harvesting my Ice (check out my grow). My buddy, Pencilhead, grew the White Widow and Crystal; both were stellar.


----------



## Pothead420 (May 20, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Anyone have experiance with these? Can't make up my mind on what to get   How is the smoke from these strains?



check out my journal just hit the link in my post :hubba: we just cut down some of Nirvana's ICE and Crystal yesterday at 10-weeks the Crystal are looking killer the ICE is nice to but not as frosty as the Crystals and the ICE put out bananas in week 9. i would recomend the Crystals there very nice plants very bushy the side growth keeps up with the top so it ends up with multiple tops. when you grow it to a good size if your growing smaller plants i would top it
i'll get you a smoke report soon.


----------



## winstonwolf (May 20, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> check out my journal just hit the link in my post :hubba: we just cut down some of Nirvana's ICE and Crystal yesterday at 10-weeks the Crystal are looking killer the ICE is nice to but not as frosty as the Crystals and the ICE put out bananas in week 9. i would recomend the Crystals there very nice plants very bushy the side growth keeps up with the top so it ends up with multiple tops. when you grow it to a good size if your growing smaller plants i would top it
> i'll get you a smoke report soon.



Bananas??


----------



## ozman (May 20, 2009)

Hey question is ice and chrystal from nirvana??
Well IMHO ice is nice,I just harvested the last of my ice seeds,and the mother did not regen nor could I get any clones to root from my ice plants.But the smoke was very good a all around buzz not a body stone not a complete head buzz either,I really liked the way it grew a few nice branches on the bottom I let grow I grow for smoke and,I say waste not want not,so I keep the nicest 2-3 lower branches t hey produce nice smoking buds,then the main cola was always nice and thick filled in very nice.
My last one I harvested,I pulled 65 grams from.
All in all I will grow more ice.When I placed them in flower I had a male pop 
didnt get him out in time, so my last ice was fertilzed I have 62 seeds so far from her 
I wasnt happy with nirvanas northern light seeds,I bought 2 packs a total of 20 seeds.I only ended up with 1 female she was wonderful,but she too did not reveg,
The pic is of the last ice plant i pulled.


----------



## Pepper (May 21, 2009)

Thank's. The "feeling" from Chrystal a couch lock, or more of a sativa "feeling"? 
What about Ice? Is Ice a couch lock, or more Sativa "feeling"?


----------



## ozman (May 21, 2009)

But the smoke was very good a all around buzz not a body stone not a complete head buzz either,


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

ozman said:
			
		

> But the smoke was very good a all around buzz not a body stone not a complete head buzz either,


 



Ok Thanks


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 24, 2009)

Crystal is White Widow crossed with Northern Lights.  It should be outstanding smoke.


----------



## zipflip (May 24, 2009)

i use to date a girl named crystal. only thing is she didnt get me as hi as that crystal probably does.  lol


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Crystal is White Widow crossed with Northern Lights. It should be outstanding smoke.


 



That is what I was thinking. So many good strains, but very litle $ to buy that is my problem, so I have to try and pick *the* strain


----------

